# Bohemian_Grassody Journal (56,000+)



## Bohemian_Grassody (Aug 5, 2019)

Figured I could start journalizing my little adventure that started at the end of 2015. The 2 acre yard started from scratch from a field during our new construction and the actual grass measures out at 56,000 ft2 (1.3 acre). Didn't really capture the moments back then with all the disc/plow/till events, not to mention a bulldozer getting involved for 3 days. After the reno, rye was seeded that November and common Bermuda came in the following season. Most likely from being a pasture at some point. All the neighbors sodded part of their yard with centipede. Mine is the only full Bermuda. For the last year and half, a turf company has been doing 7 application a year for fert/herb. This has resulted in relative weed free lawn, but it is not enough, it needs more to push it better to fill in. Something that I am just finding out.
Original field:








After reno /w rye spring 2016:








What is looking like today mowed to 2" every 5 days:








You can see the old easement here that was dug out. The bare spot next to repaved street is straight asphalt with a little dirt on it:








































The goal is to level the area between the beds and concrete. Just started a 0.5/lb per k ammonia sulfate (what I have on hand) to this area to see if will fill in. Thinking about dropping some Milo fert to the same area. The home soil test didn't even register nitrogen, but did have a good pH, and the P, & K did register. It makes sense that the N is low, as I noticed a slow down in growth as my turf guy put down the fert over a month ago. I was doing the fert/spray apps myself, but it is too overwhelming for such a large area. They take two hours with a permagreen type machine when a spread/spray is done. For the cost, it is cheaper if they do the apps versus my time and the cost of products they use. I should be happy to have grass to mow, but these Lawn Forum Journals got me excited.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

I love your property.


----------



## Bohemian_Grassody (Aug 5, 2019)

Bmossin said:


> I love your property.


Thank you very much! Sitting out on the back patio watching deer, listening to the quail, & all the other critters quite enjoyable. The master plan is to drop in a pool /w extended patio, irrigate, & possibly a detached garage.


----------

